# Sticky  DBSTalk's First Look at the ViP722 DVR™



## Rob Glasser

The ViP722 DVR, Dish Network's latest HD DVR, has now been released, along with the highly anticipated USB Storage feature. We'd like to give you our first look at it, as well as a detailed look at all the new software features available to the ViP722 DVR and ViP622 DVR. This first look includes photos of the ViP722 DVR as well as screen shots off all the new features, including USB Storage.

For those of you that read our L4.41 First Look a lot of the software section will look the same, however the USB Storage section has been expanded on.

Click here to download DBSTalk's ViP722 DVR First Look . (Adobe PDF, approx. 1.6MB)

Thanks to Mike Johnson as well for his assistance with this document.


----------



## the_dude

Is the VIP722 dvr available for purchase yet ? Any sources you can suggest ?



Rob Glasser said:


> The ViP722 DVR, Dish Network's latest HD DVR, is about to be released, along with the highly anticipated USB Storage feature. We'd like to give you our first look at it, as well as a detailed look at all the new software features available to the ViP722 DVR and ViP622 DVR. This first look includes photos of the ViP722 DVR as well as screen shots off all the new features, including USB Storage.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Today is the release date, according to everything I've seen you should be able to order it now.


----------



## the_dude

any online stores that discount below Dish Networks price ?



Rob Glasser said:


> Today is the release date, according to everything I've seen you should be able to order it now.


----------



## teacher1066

Before ordering a 722, I'd like to be certain that in single mode I'll still have an HD output on the component RCA outs. I use these with my 622 to power an HD set in the bedroom while the HDMI powers my projector. I've rewired the house with this in mind, so I won't upgrade without this option. 
Anyone know if this set up still works with the new unit?


----------



## Bogey62

teacher1066 said:


> Before ordering a 722, I'd like to be certain that in single mode I'll still have an HD output on the component RCA outs. I use these with my 622 to power an HD set in the bedroom while the HDMI powers my projector. I've rewired the house with this in mind, so I won't upgrade without this option.
> Anyone know if this set up still works with the new unit?


How long is the component run? Do you have any signal issues with that cable run?


----------



## Bogey62

From reading the First Look article, it seems the 722 is just a black 622 with a bigger hard drive, nothing more. I will therefore assume that it has the same issues/bugs as my current 622 because they use the same software.


----------



## jw11301

Does anyone know if the lastest software update for the VIP622 also now allows multi-channel PCM or DD support via the HDMI cable? If not, does the VIP722 support it? Currently my VIP622 is connected to my Denon receiver via HDMI only for Video and Optical for digital Audio.


----------



## normang

DishDepot.com had the 722 on its Dish page last week... If you want to buy one instead of lease. 

While the lease seems to be pain on the monthly bill, if you consider that the average cost for a HD DVR is $500, and the lease is $6 month, it takes almost 7 years of leasing to have bought one, if you depreciate it somehow, and say cut that in half, your still aournd the time where probably new better, faster, bigger, models would be available for the same lease price.. Even if include the upfront fee.


----------



## Rob Glasser

teacher1066 said:


> Before ordering a 722, I'd like to be certain that in single mode I'll still have an HD output on the component RCA outs. I use these with my 622 to power an HD set in the bedroom while the HDMI powers my projector. I've rewired the house with this in mind, so I won't upgrade without this option.
> Anyone know if this set up still works with the new unit?


All outputs active all the time, no different than the 622, you should be fine.


----------



## ChuckA

jw11301 said:


> Does anyone know if the lastest software update for the VIP622 also now allows multi-channel PCM or DD support via the HDMI cable? If not, does the VIP722 support it? Currently my VIP622 is connected to my Denon receiver via HDMI only for Video and Optical for digital Audio.


DD via HDMI has been supported for a good while now. It was in a software release 4-6 months or so back.


----------



## lujan

Bogey62 said:


> From reading the First Look article, it seems the 722 is just a black 622 with a bigger hard drive, nothing more. I will therefore assume that it has the same issues/bugs as my current 622 because they use the same software.


I don't see what the 722 buys me? I don't ever come close to filling up my 622 and there's nothing new except a larger drive and the color black. I'll be hanging on to my 622 until the next generation DVRs come out. It's nice not having to pay these upgrade fees for once.


----------



## robertlaird

Ordered a 722 today drom Dish on Dishing it up.

Replacing my 921 for $200 upgrade with $100 credit and trade in my 921

I have 2 /622's on my account one on dishing it up they wanted me to wait for upgrade. I made noise about mpeg 4 and my 921 obsolete and get offered the upgrade via a supervisor.

Instal set for next Tuesday...they offered Friday or Saturday this week


----------



## jw11301

Thanks. I didn't realize it. Does it support the PCM multi-channel or just standard DD 5.1? I have a Toshiba HD-DVD player and Sony PS3 Blue Ray Disc player that support TrueHD, DD Plus or Uncompressed DD. That is what I am wondering.


----------



## BobaBird

The only formats broadcast are PCM stereo, DD2.0 and DD5.1.


----------



## Ron Barry

Nice work Rob and Mike!!!!


----------



## Inviolate

Does the s-video output pass an anamorphic(non chopped on sides) for recording to a DVD Recorder?


----------



## Jason Nipp

I know TV2 in dual mode with HD content, provides the ability to output a widescreen image and the ability to hit * on TV2 remote and zoom it. 

Not sure about TV1 S-Video, good question, I will look into this for you and give an answer later tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Inviolate said:


> Does the s-video output pass an anamorphic(non chopped on sides) for recording to a DVD Recorder?


Mine seems to. I have component and S-video connected to my HDTV and I run in single mode. I connected the S-video in case I ever wanted to watch SD and it looked better that way than via upconverted component.

I definately know that on the HD channels I get widescreen display on my TV through that S-video connection... though I am not sure if that functions any differently in single vs dual... but I wouldn't think so.


----------



## GravelChan

Inviolate said:


> Does the s-video output pass an anamorphic(non chopped on sides) for recording to a DVD Recorder?


With the aspect ratio set for "Normal", TV1 s-video or composite will output a tall skinny pix whether you are on an HD or SD channel. The SD pix will have sidebars. When played back from a recording just hit "Stretch" and you have a widescreen pix if it was HD or a normal pix with sidebars for SD. To record SD from TV1 outputs in normal aspect you need to "Stretch" the pix before recording. This of course with the output of the 622 set for a widescreen TV.


----------



## Jason Nipp

I checked, all aspect "zoom" toggles modes work fine through S-Video.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR

Uhh, does the 722's RF output do MTS stereo?  It's my understanding that the 622 does for TV1 and TV2, but I just looked on the 722 KB page and saw "Agile RF out (mono, no MTS) ..."  Thanks for any clarification!


----------



## BobaBird

That was based on an early spec sheet. I would expect it to be the same as the 622 (agile RF w/MTS for both).


----------



## dschneider

I having the new vip722 installed in a couple of weeks and was wondering about cable connections -- I plan to connect it to my new HDTV via an HDMI cable along with a digital optical output to my AV receiver. Can anyone tell me if the the DISH installer will provide those cables, or do I need to buy them myself? Thanks!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Most likely the installer will not have HDMI or optical cables for you. The standard install usually includes RCA cables, an Svideo cable and Component cables.


----------



## Bagman

dschneider said:


> I having the new vip722 installed in a couple of weeks and was wondering about cable connections -- I plan to connect it to my new HDTV via an HDMI cable along with a digital optical output to my AV receiver. Can anyone tell me if the the DISH installer will provide those cables, or do I need to buy them myself? Thanks!


Mine was installed Friday (getting it installed was faster than having it mailed) and the box does not contain the HDMI, Component or Digital Optical cables. with HDMI, why would you want ot run the Optical?


----------



## tnsprin

Bagman said:


> ... with HDMI, why would you want ot run the Optical?


Most obvious reason is if your audio receiver doesn't support hdmi and passthru.

Another reason is so you can use your TV without turning on your audio receiver. I do this a log, turning on my av receiver only when watching a movie or concert that has DD.


----------



## dschneider

Bagman said:


> Mine was installed Friday (getting it installed was faster than having it mailed) and the box does not contain the HDMI, Component or Digital Optical cables. with HDMI, why would you want ot run the Optical?


TNSPRIN is correct -- the reason is that my Onkyo AV receiver does not have an HDMI inputs. Just got the new HDTV (Sony KDL46V3000) and was happy to see that you can hook the 722 directly to the TV via HDMI and then there is a digital optical output on the TV you can use to send the audio portion to the receiver for decoding dolby digital, etc and of course to use my speakers for sound. Thanks to all who replied about the cables supplied -- I thought that might be the case, but I was hoping to avoid another expense!


----------



## tigerhonaker

I just placed my order with Dish today for the Upgrade to the 722 DVR from my existing 622 DVR.

It will be here next week.  

I'm excited because I am also upgrading my VX5000ci Runco Projector to the New VX5000D that has the input for DVI that will come from the DHD Controller. The HDMI from the 722 DVR will be converted to DVI to the DHD Controller then sent to the VX5000D Runco Projector. So I will at that point have a complete Digital path from the 722 DVR to the Runco. Great HD pics are on the horizon for me. :hurah: 

Oh the price was $199.00 Dollars and then I mail in a Redemption Form and get a Refund/Credit for $100.00 Dollars. So for $99.00 Dollars I am in.

Questions ? If I read this Forum correct, the 722 DVR has a better HDMI Connection than the 622 DVR ? I hope I read this correct. Also I am connected now with the Component and I just was wondering if I will see a difference in the pic once I upgrade to the DVI ?  

Terry


----------



## Ed Owens

I received the following from a Dish Tech:

Thank you for your email. For your desired setup, you can transfer your DVR events between the two receivers. If you connect the EHD to receiver A and format the drive then move the EHD from receiver A to receiver B you can transfer events from A to B. If you then move events from B to A you would be connecting it to the third receiver. At this point you will not be able to move any events off receiver A. You will be required to reformat the EHD to move anything from A to B or vice versa. After connecting to three receivers your EHD has to be reformatted or you have to leave it connected to the third receiver to keep any events on the EHD. Moving the EHD between 2 receivers will allow up to 2 swaps between the two receivers before reformatting is required.

Has anyone tried this and know it to be true?


----------



## DaddyDuke

Ed Owens said:


> I received the following from a Dish Tech:
> 
> Thank you for your email. For your desired setup, you can transfer your DVR events between the two receivers. If you connect the EHD to receiver A and format the drive then move the EHD from receiver A to receiver B you can transfer events from A to B. If you then move events from B to A you would be connecting it to the third receiver. At this point you will not be able to move any events off receiver A. You will be required to reformat the EHD to move anything from A to B or vice versa. After connecting to three receivers your EHD has to be reformatted or you have to leave it connected to the third receiver to keep any events on the EHD. Moving the EHD between 2 receivers will allow up to 2 swaps between the two receivers before reformatting is required.
> 
> Has anyone tried this and know it to be true?


I ask the same questions and got 10 different answers, I ordered a 722 8 days ago and still have NOT received it, they told me it was a glitch in the system 
I ask them if I could transfer my saved movies on the 622 to my EHD and then hook it up to the 722 and I got a dozen different answers but finally they decided
I could move my saved data 3 times but they couldn't figure out if you could take the EHD from your 622 and hook it up to the 722 without it reformatting and losing all your info so they told me I should just have a deicated Hard Drive for each receiver and they also couldn't figure out if I would be charged twice for the 
activation fee on the hard drives, sure is hard to get any info out of the Dish reps!


----------



## Ron Barry

1) As I understand it, Yes you can move from your EHD from a 622 to a 722 without having to reformat. I am sure someone here has done it and been successful. 

2) The activation fee is per account so there is not one for your 622 and one for your 722. there is one and only one. Unlimited drives as I know. 

3) It has been communicated that right now there is a limited number of times you can move a EHD form receiver to receiver without having it reformat. The number has been stated as 3. In the future this is suppose to go away, but for now my recommendation is limit moving your EHD.


----------



## b5lurker

Ron Barry said:


> 1) As I understand it, Yes you can move from your EHD from a 622 to a 722 without having to reformat. I am sure someone here has done it and been successful.


I can verify that you can move the content from an EHD formatted on the 622 to the 722 without any issues. I got my 722 installed on Monday and had all 6 Star Wars movies in HD that I transferred from my 622 on that EHD. I hooked up the EHD (WD 500GB MyBook) to the 722 once it was installed and got the message about this EHD being registered to another receiver and if I would like to use it with the 722. Once I said OK to that message the drive was fully accessible on my 722.

I did not have to contact Dish to get the EHD feature activated on my 722 either, it was able to pick up that I already had that feature activated on my 622 from 8/15!

I have not tested the multiple moves yet though.


----------



## Bagman

Me too, no problem moving the EHD from the 622 to the 722. I have played back content saved by the 622 on the 722 with no problems.


----------



## DaddyDuke

You sure are right about Delivery Bagman, I have been waiting for mine for 
two weeks, they told it was a gitch in the system and it wasn't shipped in the
first week, now they have given me a tracking number for UPS and UPS doesn't reconize it, as the world turn eh
DaddyDuke


----------



## tigerhonaker

DaddyDuke said:


> You sure are right about Delivery Bagman, I have been waiting for mine for
> two weeks, they told it was a gitch in the system and it wasn't shipped in the
> first week, now they have given me a tracking number for UPS and UPS doesn't reconize it, as the world turn eh
> DaddyDuke


Mine is suppose to be here this coming week: They-Said:


----------



## DaddyDuke

Thanks for the Info Ron, 
Duke


----------



## DaddyDuke

Hope you have a lot better luck them I'm having tigerhoraker, I'm on my 10th day
and don't even have a good tracking number yet  Don't know how long it took
Bagman to get his but it sounds like he went thru the same thing I'm going thru
Duke


----------



## tigerhonaker

DaddyDuke said:


> Hope you have a lot better luck them I'm having tigerhoraker, I'm on my 10th day
> and don't even have a good tracking number yet  Don't know how long it took
> Bagman to get his but it sounds like he went thru the same thing I'm going thru
> Duke


Hey I just wonder if it depends on what kind of Dish Customer you are to them as to whom they ship to 1st ??? 

We have everthing Dish Offers:

So we shall see how this goes:

BTW, the only reason I want the 722 is because I have read here where the HDMI actually WORKS and that is the connection I need for my New DHD Runco Controller to be an all Digital transmission to my Projector from the Dish Sat. Receiver. So I hope I have read right.


----------



## eddieras

hey guys- i'm looking to change from directv to dish and had a few questions hoping you can help me out with...

hows the interface on the 722? i have hd tivo, but that's being fazed out by directv.  
can i search and auto record by keyword searches? 
does it have a 'to do' list? 
is it speedy? the hd tivo is very slow.
and is customer service as bad a i read, or is it just 'normal' bad - just like directv and all these other money grabbers??

any insight would be greatly appreciated!!

thanks!


----------



## Ron Barry

:welcome_s eddieras...

See my answers inline.



eddieras said:


> hey guys- i'm looking to change from directv to dish and had a few questions hoping you can help me out with...
> 
> hows the interface on the 722? i have hd tivo, but that's being fazed out by directv.


I find the interface pretty easy to use. Over time it has gone through some tweaks that have improved things. I would suggest taking a look at the 622 first look and you will get a good idea of what the 722 can do. They work identical in terms of UI. One thing.. If you are all about flash, you might find the UI a bit lacking, but I am the type that is into functionality and the 622/722 meets my needs. Also I would suggest looking at the Tips and Tricks section and the wish lists. That will tell you what people are wanting to added and should give you an idea of the wholes.



eddieras said:


> can i search and auto record by keyword searches?


I am not a tivo user.. so I am not sure what auto record is. Keyword Searching is supported.



eddieras said:


> does it have a 'to do' list?


Not sure what a 'to do' list is. The 622 has a DVR schedule that tells you what it plans on recording.



eddieras said:


> is it speedy? the hd tivo is very slow.


My understanding that it is much faster than the hd tivo in this regard.



eddieras said:


> and is customer service as bad a i read, or is it just 'normal' bad - just like directv and all these other money grabbers??


Very subjective here. Like any support orginization in this line of business. They tend to be understaffed and technology moves faster then CSR team can be trained. Definitely hit and miss, but just like D* side of the fence you do have a great group of people here willing to help.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Because of the conflicting answers users and myself have gotten on this feature I wanted to get the official stance on External Hard Drives and moving them between receivers. This is what I found out:

Technically, you can move back and forth between receivers on the same account (currently they must be 622s or 722s) three times; on the third move, the external hard drive is married to that receiver. 

One caveat though, this is not a supported feature, at this time, so if you do move the hard drive you do so at your own risk. 

Future software releases may allow you to move between supported receivers on the same account at will, but that has not been finalized yet, and no time line has been given.

Hopefully this clears up some of the confusion customers are getting when calling into the CSRs and technical support staff.


----------



## eddieras

ron- thanks very much for the welcome and great info- i've been trying to research as much as i can about dish, the 722 and nhl centre ice since yesterday. your info greatly helps, as will this site.

to clarify- by autorecord, i meant is the 722 able to automatically record for you when you search by a keyword? for example, i'm a beatle nut so i have BEATLE set up to automatically record any show, whenever beatle appears in the show title or description. the shows then will automatically record without any other input from me.

to do list you answered for me---and i figured as much about the customer service altho you were much nice in your phrasing!

now- do you guys know anything about NHL Centre Ice? one of the main reason for me switching is that i understand Dish broadcasts both home and away feeds for each game. this is very attractive for me. can anyone confirm if this will be the case this year? 

thanks again and i will certainly check out those other sections


----------



## Ron Barry

to answer your autorecord. DishPass should handle that requirement. You tell it record any show that has the word beatle in it though you might get some nature shows along with it. My guess though is you might find it not as sophisticated as Reply or TV in that regard. 

As for Center Ice... Don't have a clue.. Taco lover has a San Jose Shark as a logo perhaps he knows more on it.


----------



## eddieras

thanks again ron...
well, let the games begin! i'm on a live chat with dish now and i'm getting conflicting info.

one thing she said is that you can only have one 722 per account. anyone else find this? could i possibly get a 722 and a 622, instead??
when i called yesterday they told me i can have 4 dvrs - guess he meant sd! he also kept saying tivo, so i should have known better!!

also, she said there is a $5.98 dvr fee, and also an additional charge of $6 for additional hd receivers.

is this accurate ??
i have 2 HD tv's. all i want is an hd dvr for each. if it matters, i do get the largest programming package and nhl centre ice every year.

am i dreaming that i'll get the above? if you do have more than one dvr, is it correct the 5.98 fee covers 2 dvrs, but anything over that is billed additionally.

how about the per receiver charge??

i did check out the dish builder for pricing but i couldn't even select HDTV and dvr! she told me just select standard tv, then dvr. 

thanks again guys!


----------



## odbrv

eddieras said:


> thanks again ron...
> well, let the games begin! i'm on a live chat with dish now and i'm getting conflicting info.
> 
> one thing she said is that you can only have one 722 per account. anyone else find this? could i possibly get a 722 and a 622, instead??
> when i called yesterday they told me i can have 4 dvrs - guess he meant sd! he also kept saying tivo, so i should have known better!!
> 
> also, she said there is a $5.98 dvr fee, and also an additional charge of $6 for additional hd receivers.
> 
> is this accurate ??
> i have 2 HD tv's. all i want is an hd dvr for each. if it matters, i do get the largest programming package and nhl centre ice every year.
> 
> am i dreaming that i'll get the above? if you do have more than one dvr, is it correct the 5.98 fee covers 2 dvrs, but anything over that is billed additionally.
> 
> how about the per receiver charge??
> 
> i did check out the dish builder for pricing but i couldn't even select HDTV and dvr! she told me just select standard tv, then dvr.
> 
> thanks again guys!


To answer some of your questions I have included a copy of my last bill:
New Monthly Charge(s) 08/14 to 09/13

ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 5.00 
AMERICA'S EVERYTHING VALUE PAK-AMERICA'S TOP 250,4 94.99 
DISH HOME PROTECTION PLAN (DHPP) 5.99 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 0.00 
DISHHD 20.00 
LEASED RECEIVER FEE 6.00 
LEASED RECEIVER FEE 6.00 
MULTI SPORT 5.99 
PREMIUM PACKAGE LOCALS 0.00 
SUPERSTATION PACKAGE KWGN 5.99

Account Charges $ 149.96 
Total $ 149.96

Taxes 
STATE/LOCAL TAX (SALES/GROSS RECEIPTS) 9.55 
Total Taxes $ 9.55 
Total Amount Due 
$ 159.51

I have 2 leased 622s and 2 owned SD receivers. In the everything package, 1 SD receiver charge and the DVR charge is included as well as the local fees. As you can see I pay $5 for the 2nd owned SD receiver and $6 for each leased 622. So you can see that the lease cost for each 622 is actually $1. You would have to pay $5 for each owned 622s as Additional receiver access fees. So leasing is a good deal, in my oppinion.

If you don't have the everything package , you will have a cost in the Dish Network DVR service Fee line. I don't know how much it is. I have always had the high end programming package. I would hope that it is the $5.98 for no matter how many DVRs you have . If not the Everything package is a real bargain.


----------



## eddieras

thanks so much for the info- can you clarify the bit about only paying $1 for the leased 622? i'm a bit confused.

so, you don't have to pay the dvr fee with the everything package, correct? 

also, do you think its possible for me as a new subscriber to get a 722 and a 622? i do plan on getting the everything package, locals and the nhl centre ice.

thanks so much - i really appreciate it!


----------



## Unclejeff

Looks like we continue to wait for Native Passthrough?


----------



## CABill

eddieras said:


> thanks so much for the info- can you clarify the bit about only paying $1 for the leased 622? i'm a bit confused.


So is odbrv. He only pays $5/month for his OWNED receivers and $6/month for his leased ViP receivers, so he called that difference "just $1 to lease". Unfortunately, the Addl Rec Fee on a ViP receiver is $6/month, not $5. Following his (correct) logic, it is "free" to lease a ViP receiver compared to owning it - but only when it isn't the 1st receiver on the account (Primary).

His point was that a new subscriber is probably better off leasing than purchasing. I can't say if they would let you lease a 722 and a 622, but people have be able to get two HD DVRs. It just isn't straight forward to make that happen and would likely have a $ cost involved.

$5.98 DVR fee for each DVR (waived if AEP package)
$6 HD Enable fee (waived if you subscribe to DishHD)
$6 Lease fee for a ViP (1st receiver on the account doesn't pay it)
$5 Lease fee for a non-ViP receiver (might apply, but probably not your setup)
$5 Phone line fee on Dual Output receivers if you don't connect to a phone line (or ethernet soon)

Above lease fees are the same for Owned receivers after the 1st on the account.

DishBUILDER is lame, but if you want ONE HD DVR, select two TVs. Make one of them HD (wide), then select DVR in either of the two.


----------



## eddieras

thanks for helping with this - so any receiver beyond the first pays the $6 lease fee, per receiver, correct?

while the dual output may have the cool factor, i don't really see it being a benefit - or am i missing something? i would think that hard drive would get filled up pretty fast- plus i would not be getting hd on the second set- unless of course i get a hd receiver too. 

tell me if i have the right-- in that scenario i could output live and recorded content to tv2 (but only in sd). this is done via rf remote from the location of tv2, correct? then if i wanted to watch hd on tv2 i'd use the receiver - but obviously loose the dvr functioning.

do i have that right?


----------



## CABill

In addition to AEP 's $95 w/ locals, $20 for DishHD (1st 6 months is free), and whatever Center Ice costs, you would pay $6/month to lease a 2nd ViP receiver. Since you'd have AEP, it would cost the same if you got a 622 or a 211 for that 2nd receiver and you'd be much better off with two HD DVRs. odbrv managed to get two leased HD DVRs, and so did many others. Lots were added after waiting a year to get the 2nd one. Some folks only ordered a single HD DVR and no other leased receiver, waited a month until they received and paid their 1st bill, and did an existing customer upgrade (DIU) to get a 2nd. I'd suggest sending an email to CEO<at>Echostar.com saying you want to sign up for AEP, DishHD, and Center Ice, but you want a 722 for the front room and a 622 for the HD in the master BR. That has worked for some people. Regular CSRs aren't able to do that on the screens available to them.

Even if you do get two DVRs, it is still worthwhile to send the SD version of the front room to the bedroom(s). You can be watching a recording there, pause it, and pickup at that spot on TV2 in the bedroom (as well as a seldom used TV in a garage via coax).


----------



## WynsWrld98

Received the vip722 as a new DISH Network customer yesterday (coming from DirecTV with an HR10-250 DirecTV HD Tivo DVR), picture quality sharper on the vip722 on my 10' diagonal projected image but sadly the vip722 froze then auto rebooted on my first day of using it while I was typing in letters to do a search for programming. I really hope this was a fluke.


----------



## EHorst99

Power usage by the 722 question:

Does it appear like the 722 has any smarter power scheme than the brain dead "I keep the disks spinning and all the circuits powered up even though I'm in standby mode" scheme of the 622 (and others)?

I hate that these things draws the same watts whether there is something going on or not.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Nope. The 722 acts just like the 622 in the power consumption department.


----------



## Bill Mullin

I see on Dish's info page that the 722 upconverts SD to 1080i. This sounds like a very NICE feature to me, but knowing Dish it may not be as good as I'd expect. Is there anyone who has seen upconverted signals and can comment?

Are there any great upgrade deals out there for those with 622's?


----------



## Rob Glasser

Bill Mullin said:


> I see on Dish's info page that the 722 upconverts SD to 1080i. This sounds like a very NICE feature to me, but knowing Dish it may not be as good as I'd expect. Is there anyone who has seen upconverted signals and can comment?


Based on your next question it would appear that you have a 622 already? If so this upconversion is no different than what you have on your 622 today. Basically you set your output resolution for your HD outpus, i.e. 720p or 1080i and everything is sent out at that resolution.



> Are there any great upgrade deals out there for those with 622's?


Give Dish a call to see what is available to you, it varies from customer to customer. However, if you are eligible for a Dish-In-Up promotion the standard deal seems to be $199.00 - $100 rebate with an 18 month commitment.


----------



## Bill Mullin

Rob Glasser said:


> Based on your next question it would appear that you have a 622 already? If so this upconversion is no different than what you have on your 622 today. Basically you set your output resolution for your HD outpus, i.e. 720p or 1080i and everything is sent out at that resolution.


I do have a 622, but I never watch anything but HD. After posting my message, I checked out my SD video and it still is not acceptable on my 65" RPTV. Since the hard disk size is enough for me right now, there's no pressing reason to upgrade.


----------



## lbeck

I have a 622. I'm excited about the new software and features - most of which I see as positive. I do have a couple of questions:

1. Once a program is recorded to the external drive can it be transferred in any way to a computer through the USB 2.0 port? I have video editing software that does most anything and it will accept MPEG2. At present, I record from the 622 to a set-top DVD-RAM disk and then carry the disc to the computer, which I still will do if I can't transport it directly HDD -> computer.

2. I don't know if it was just since the new software but I'm now seeing some porn channels on the "All Channels" and the "All Subscription" lists that I don't recall seeing before. I tried deleting them but those lists cannot be edited. I am of course aware that I can (and do) create my own lists that contain only what I want to see, and that I can lock out the channels from being purchased. But I don't want them even on my lists because of the suggestive tease titles. When my young teenage grandkids come to my home I give them free use of the DVR remote, and I don't want them asking why I have access to porn TV, or to ask me to explain what some of the suggestive language means. Is there any way that I can delete the channels?


----------



## normang

lbeck said:


> I have a 622. I'm excited about the new software and features - most of which I see as positive. I do have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Once a program is recorded to the external drive can it be transferred in any way to a computer through the USB 2.0 port? I have video editing software that does most anything and it will accept MPEG2. At present, I record from the 622 to a set-top DVD-RAM disk and then carry the disc to the computer, which I still will do if I can't transport it directly HDD -> computer.
> 
> 2. I don't know if it was just since the new software but I'm now seeing some porn channels on the "All Channels" and the "All Subscription" lists that I don't recall seeing before. I tried deleting them but those lists cannot be edited. I am of course aware that I can (and do) create my own lists that contain only what I want to see, and that I can lock out the channels from being purchased. But I don't want them even on my lists because of the suggestive tease titles. When my young teenage grandkids come to my home I give them free use of the DVR remote, and I don't want them asking why I have access to porn TV, or to ask me to explain what some of the suggestive language means. Is there any way that I can delete the channels?


You cannot move recordings to a computer, the file system I beleive is different and unlikely to mount, and even if you could, they are encrypted to prevent copying for editing..

For your guide, you have to lock the reciever and hide those channels in the lock prefs. If I recall without looking, there is a setting to hide adult channels, once the reciever is locked.


----------



## Rob Glasser

normang said:


> For your guide, you have to lock the reciever and hide those channels in the lock prefs. If I recall without looking, there is a setting to hide adult channels, once the reciever is locked.


Correct, there is an option to lock adult channels. In addition to that you can pick and choose any other channels to lock, i.e. I do this for all the channels I don't subscribe to as well as all the other channels I will never watch, i.e. shopping networks. Once you have all your locks set you can turn on the option to hide locked channels and they will disappear from all guide lists.


----------



## lbeck

Rob Glasser said:


> Once you have all your locks set you can turn on the option to hide locked channels and they will disappear from all guide lists.


I have the channels locked out and I thought I had the "Hide Locked Channels" option invoked. I thought they still came up in the "All Channels/All sub" guides but maybe I'm wrong. You guys are experts. I'll try again (I'm at work now but will try when I get home).

On the recording from the receiver option, you can do it directly from the the receiver outputs into e.g., a DVD recorder. I do it all the time.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Richard King

I have the component outputs of my receiver running to the component inputs of a tuner card in my computer. If I want to record something I simply pull up the tuner in the computer and run the program from my receiver HD. I then can edit the program in the computer. Of course this is done real time, so it is time consuming and I don't get a High Def finished product.


----------



## lbeck

My thanks to Norm and Rob. You are entirely correct. I had locked the channels and selected "hide locked," but hadn't locked my receiver. Not being familiar with that setting, I was afraid that it locked out the remotes or something. As far as I can tell, all that it does is what I wanted - to have the locked channels not show.


----------



## lbeck

Richard King said:


> I have the component outputs of my receiver running to the component inputs of a tuner card in my computer. If I want to record something I simply pull up the tuner in the computer and run the program from my receiver HD. I then can edit the program in the computer. Of course this is done real time, so it is time consuming and I don't get a High Def finished product.


It doesn't surprise me that you can do that. With additional software you may be able to save the program as an MPEG or AVI file and do the edits at your convenience rathar than on-the-fly as you have described.

In addition to the "save to DVD-RAM" routine that I described, I also can do as you have described and capture directly from the output (monitor out) of my TV into my AV/DV card. That way I can pull anything from the TV into my computer and edit later. It just ties up the main TV since of course if anyone changes channels or pops up a menu, that also is recorded. There are a number of ways to record from Dish to Computer. I was only pointing out that the encryption is not an impediment to recording from the Dish receiver. I don't have the ability to record HD on anything that I own (except the 622) so that may well be something that cannot be done (yet).

Since I already have a couple of external HDDs I'll probably pay the $40 to enable recording from the USB port and play it back through the 622. The main advantage here is to store more. But I will have to say that this can become a compulsive disorder. I only watch about 10% of what I eventually record and burn to DVD


----------



## Boson

b5lurker said:


> I can verify that you can move the content from an EHD formatted on the 622 to the 722 without any issues. I got my 722 installed on Monday and had all 6 Star Wars movies in HD that I transferred from my 622 on that EHD. I hooked up the EHD (WD 500GB MyBook) to the 722 once it was installed and got the message about this EHD being registered to another receiver and if I would like to use it with the 722. Once I said OK to that message the drive was fully accessible on my 722.
> 
> I did not have to contact Dish to get the EHD feature activated on my 722 either, it was able to pick up that I already had that feature activated on my 622 from 8/15!
> 
> I have not tested the multiple moves yet though.


A repost which I thank you guys in advance for answering....I just wanted to highlight (in bold) what I got out of a couple Dish reps....

Has anyone atempted to connect their EHD to a second box? I am replacing my 622 with a 722 and several DISH folks stated that reconnecting to a completly different box within the same household will work - the new box will see and function with the archived recordings made form the 'old' box. _*They did say that you can only connect the EHD up to 3 times before it will require (request) a reformat.*_
Has anyone successfully made a second connection? My 722 comes today and I have 550 Gb of archived shows I don't want to lose!


----------



## rphillips187

Hi, I'm a new member and I am having Dish Network installed this Tuesday (very excited; a great upgrade from my current ugly and unintuitivie Scientific Atlanta receiver WOW provided me).

Just a quick trick for those not currently using Dish Network: mention the VIP722 while on the phone with the sales agent. They are still trying to sell the VIP622 but they'll offer a free upgrade if you ask for it. Although I agree with most that the upgrade from the VIP622 to the VIP722 is not worth paying for, but you might as well take the free upgrade if it's available to you.

Great community here. I'll be visiting often, especially once I get my service installed.

-Rob


----------



## weaselfest

Richard King said:


> I have the component outputs of my receiver running to the component inputs of a tuner card in my computer. If I want to record something I simply pull up the tuner in the computer and run the program from my receiver HD. I then can edit the program in the computer. Of course this is done real time, so it is time consuming and I don't get a High Def finished product.


care to share the make and model of that video card?


----------



## Tweakophyte

Hi-

Please remind me again... what is VC-1 and why would I want it?

Thanks,


----------



## Ron Barry

My understanding VC-1 is what is used for HD encoding/decoding on Blue-ray and HD-DVDs. Having it will give the ability to provided VC-1 encoded media to the 722 and have it decode it. Right now there is none available through Dish Channels. 

THis is one of the future things that my or may not occur.


----------



## tnsprin

Ron Barry said:


> My understanding VC-1 is what is used for HD encoding/decoding on Blue-ray and HD-DVDs. Having it will give the ability to provided VC-1 encoded media to the 722 and have it decode it. Right now there is none available through Dish Channels.
> 
> THis is one of the future things that my or may not occur.


VC1 is one of 3 methods that can be used to encode video on Blu-ray and HD-DVD. The others are mpeg2 and mpeg4(avc). In fact the chip in the 722 is the same broadcom chip used in some of these players.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I wonder if the vc1 chip ,that is the same chip as blu-ray and hd dvd, means that the 722 can output in 1080p someday, by software update?


----------



## DustoMan

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I wonder if the vc1 chip ,that is the same chip as blu-ray and hd dvd, means that the 722 can output in 1080p someday, by software update?


I suppose it's possible. Freaking awesome if this ever comes to fruition.


----------



## lujan

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I wonder if the vc1 chip ,that is the same chip as blu-ray and hd dvd, means that the 722 can output in 1080p someday, by software update?


There is nothing being broadcast in 1080p so even if the 722 could do 1080p, there would not be anything to watch. It's up to the TV studios, networks, broadcasters or stations to switch over to 1080p.

Dish can only display whats being sent to them.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I do remember a conversation I had with a dish rep a couple of years ago when she called to ask me if I had any questions about HD. SHe said that DISH wanted to be the first provider to broadcast in 1080p. So Even if no one is doing it yet , doesn't mean that DISH couldn't offer upconverted to 1080 p version of a channel at the uplink and broadcast it back to our receivers. Look at all the upconverted "hd" channels we have now that are being upconverted at the channel itself right now on both DISH and DIRECTV. OF course this was when Charlie had first bough VOOM & their satellite at 61.5. Since then DISH is having a bandwith crunch till next year.


----------



## Crunch

Any rumors when Dish might provide a new HD receiver that has four tuners (2-HD, 2-SD)? I hate when I record in HD and cannot watch another live program also in HD!


----------



## ChuckA

You can do that. You just have to run in Single mode or use the TV2 tuner to do the recording. Currently all tuners can record in HD. I would not want them to tie tuners to either HD or SD. Actually I would rather have a second OTA tuner rather than a third sat tuner. But of course adding an additional sat tuner AND an additional OTA tuner would be fine with me. I suspect at this point we are getting to the point of just needing two receivers. A single unit can do just so much before it is out of horsepower.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Crunch said:


> Any rumors when Dish might provide a new HD receiver that has four tuners (2-HD, 2-SD)? I hate when I record in HD and cannot watch another live program also in HD!


 That definately would be a killer application if so. But I have read elsewhere that this was to much for the receiver to do at a time resulting in problems when they tested it. So for now no go. So you will have to live with 3 programs recorded at a time instead of 4. STill better than Directv though with only 2 programs at a time.


----------



## Ron Barry

Crunch said:


> Any rumors when Dish might provide a new HD receiver that has four tuners (2-HD, 2-SD)? I hate when I record in HD and cannot watch another live program also in HD!


You can do this today with the exception of recording one OTA and watching another OTA at the same time. But you can for sure record two HD channels at the same time and if you have OTA connected you can record 3 HD channels at the same time. Tuners are not tied to HD/SD they do both. The limitation here is OTA but personally I prefer the ability to record three HD streams over having 2 OTA tuners. Yes it would be great to have 2 OTA and 2 Sat tuners, but for most of my needs this model works nicely. I am sure mileage will vary with each user.


----------



## Sigifrith

Can someone tell me what version of HDMI is used on the 722?


----------



## lujan

Sigifrith said:


> Can someone tell me what version of HDMI is used on the 722?


I don't believe that E* is HDMI compliant in any version. That's why they don't call it HDMI. They call it HD TV.


----------



## igleaner

One question that no one seems to have addressed - does the Ethernet connection allow you to access digital photo and music files on your PC network? 

I would love to be able to view my extensive collection of jpg photos on my hi def TV and listen to my mp3 files on my stereo system.


----------



## Ron Barry

No it does not.


----------



## Dr. Don

Any specs on the optical audio port? Particularly interested in the sampling rate for the 5.1 signal.


----------



## P Smith

The Fisrt Look broke good tradition to provide inside pictures with technical details, like chipset, HDD, etc.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well given the 942 or the 622 did not contain internal pictures and the 722 is based off those receivers I am not sure what tradition it broke, but thanks for the feedback. 

The purpose of the first look reviews is to give a look from the end users point of view what functionality the box provides not what chipsets and HDD drive model the box contains etc. Most end users don't care though perhaps in the future we can get someone with more hardware background to provide a more nuts and bolts look into the receiver. 

Any volunteers from the community?

As to your question Dr. Don, I personally have not seen such a document and this is the first time I have heard of an issue you seem to be running into.


----------



## moonhawk

Can anyone tell me, please, if the 722 runs any quieter than the 622? The high pitched 24/7 whine is driving me and the GF crazy...I would upgrade in a heartbeat to get rid of that noise--I think it's the HDD, and since they've changed that to a larger one, I'm hoping it isn't so loud?

Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## Jim5506

As you get older the high pitch whine will go away.


----------



## moonhawk

Thank you...that's very helpful.....


----------



## normang

moonhawk said:


> Can anyone tell me, please, if the 722 runs any quieter than the 622? The high pitched 24/7 whine is driving me and the GF crazy...I would upgrade in a heartbeat to get rid of that noise--I think it's the HDD, and since they've changed that to a larger one, I'm hoping it isn't so loud? Anyone? Thanks


My 622 can be heard, but does not have a high pitched whine, so a different unit could be quieter. Doesn't even have to be a 722, another 622 with a different HD in it, may also resolve the problem.


----------



## MLBurks

My 722 is very quiet. I never even think about it.


----------



## phrelin

MLBurks said:


> My 722 is very quiet. I never even think about it.


The same is true for mine.


----------



## BobaBird

moonhawk said:


> Can anyone tell me, please, if the 722 runs any quieter than the 622? The high pitched 24/7 whine is driving me and the GF crazy...


Also in the spirit of helpfulness...

Are you sure you've correctly idenitified the source of the whining?


----------



## moonhawk

It's not so much that it's loud, but the high frequency can be heard even when music or a show or movie is playing...guess I'll try a 722--I like black better than silver anyway...


----------



## moonhawk

BobaBird said:


> Also in the spirit of helpfulness...
> 
> Are you sure you've correctly idenitified the source of the whining?


----------



## boylehome

moonhawk said:


> It's not so much that it's loud, but the high frequency can be heard even when music or a show or movie is playing...guess I'll try a 722--I like black better than silver anyway...


I have two ViP622, one version, "E" the other, "F." When I first got them they were very quiet. They both make a very high pitched squealing sound (whine), very high on the audio frequency range. It is like they are haunted. The "E" version is twice as loud as the "F" version. If they get any louder, they are going to get replaced. I have no idea what is making this noise. I've tried different A/C surge protectors, different outlets, swapped cables, etc. They continue to whine! Now they are making my wife whine!


----------



## TulsaOK

Jim5506 said:


> As you get older the high pitch whine will go away.


Or, you get divorced.


----------



## DAFTEK

Does the 722 do QAM from cable?


----------



## Rob Glasser

DAFTEK said:


> Does the 722 do QAM from cable?


No it does not.


----------



## tnsprin

lujan said:


> I don't believe that E* is HDMI compliant in any version. That's why they don't call it HDMI. They call it HD TV.


They now label it HDMI and call it such in their documentation. Probably HDMI 1.1.


----------



## lujan

tnsprin said:


> They now label it HDMI and call it such in their documentation. Probably HDMI 1.1.


That's interesting. Is it on all their HD capable receivers or just the latest 722?


----------



## protoboard

With the 722, I would like to run both an HDTV and an SD TV. 

The SD TV does not have RCA inputs, only a CAT/RF input. Will it be possible to use it in that way?


----------



## Ron Barry

Yes... Infact that is how it normally is done.


----------



## tunafish

Are u saying the new 722 will record 2hd channels via sat tunners, I cant get off air where I am? Im also wondering if the new Directv reciever will do this also. thanks.



Ron Barry said:


> You can do this today with the exception of recording one OTA and watching another OTA at the same time. But you can for sure record two HD channels at the same time and if you have OTA connected you can record 3 HD channels at the same time. Tuners are not tied to HD/SD they do both. The limitation here is OTA but personally I prefer the ability to record three HD streams over having 2 OTA tuners. Yes it would be great to have 2 OTA and 2 Sat tuners, but for most of my needs this model works nicely. I am sure mileage will vary with each user.


----------



## Jim5506

722 is just like 622. It has 3 HD tuners, 2 sat 1 OTA, You can watch 2 prerecorded programs (one in HD via TV1, the other down rezed to SD on TV2) and record 3 other HD programs at the same time (provided you have OTA).


----------



## Crunch

Thanks. I was trying to record two OTA channels at the same time but it is nice to know I can record the other HD at the same time. And i did not know the tuners where dual SD/HD.


----------



## tcatdbs

Can anyone tell me for sure what's coming out of the TV2 Coax? (in Dual mode). I have a 20" 4:3 TV. On an HD show, "normal" is full screen but has sides cut-off, Letterbox shows the full image with bars top and bottom, both look correct (no skinny or fat people). I tried a 16:9 LCD (@TV2) one day and neither filled the screen properly, so I took it back. Does anyone have a 16:9 TV at TV2 location, who is happy with the image? Works fine in Single mode, plus you have many more zoom options, but in Dual you only have 2 options.



Jason Nipp said:


> I know TV2 in dual mode with HD content, provides the ability to output a widescreen image and the ability to hit * on TV2 remote and zoom it.
> 
> Not sure about TV1 S-Video, good question, I will look into this for you and give an answer later tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Nick

Today, 8/14, is the one-year anniversary of this VIP722 thread.

I've had my 722 for a couple of months now and have found it
to be an elegant machine that is inherently rock-solid stable.
When I move into my new house next month, I will have three.


----------

